# Missing Katie



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

That was such a beautiful post. My heart goes out to you and I'm glad you can come here to share happy memories of Katie when you are ready.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I am truly sorry for your loss. My heart breaks reading this. Please try to remember that dear Katie would never want her mommy and daddy to be sad. She is waiting patiently for you and will fill her days and nights playing with all the pups at the bridge.

I think another puppy would be a real blessing and hope you guys fall in love very soon. Jellybean sends hugs to you!

Adrienne


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yr thread is making me cry!.
We also miss seing her pictures and happy smile!.
She was gorgeous!.RIP Katie.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Beautifully written. When you do get your golden puppy, you can tell him or her all about how wonderful her big sister was.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome, I'm glad you joined us. Everytime I see Tim, and now you, post, I tear up. It just simply is not right that you lost her so suddenly. I'm sure you are still grieving, and you have every reason to experience all those feelings that you described. I'm glad you can laugh at her memories.

I'd like to through out a suggestion, in memory of Katie whose life was cut much too short, have you thought of adopting a rescue whose life has not been happy, and share all the love that Katie taught you about with a Golden who needs it? 

Any puppy or adopted rescue will be very lucky to have you, whenever you are ready.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry for your loss and hope things will go well in the decision making and search for a new pupper.

Hooch


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Melissa, yours and Tim's despair in your post about losing Katie is something I won't easily forget. Katie was your gift, albeit brief, and unfairly short. But look what she gave you, and continues to give. 
You'll know when you are ready to open your hearts to Katie's little brother or sister, she'll nudge you. 
And we'll be here too


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Melissa it's nice to see you post on your own. As I'm sure Tim has told you I can well imagine how you are feeling. And I think a new puppy is a great idea. When Tinkerbell leaves us I plan on getting a new puppy as soon as possible. I've even been researching breeders because I know there are more things to look for than I did the first time.

A new puppy will never be able to replace what you have lost, but what a way to honor Katie. She brought so much to your life that you can't imagine life without her kind of companionship and love.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

These posts are so moving!

Moverking, Marshab1--your thoughts and wishes are so clear, so concise, so beautiful--I wish I could have thought of those kind words myself! 

Mylissyk--I think your suggestion is a great one. We are considering getting another dog (not necessarily immediately...) but it'll be a pup or very young Golden--from a Rescue.

MelissaH--the pain will be with you a long time--that is the down-side of having loved--and having been loved--so perfectly by such a wonderful creature.

We hope you find solace in your dispair!

SJ


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Melissa:
What a beautiful post. Two months, of course your heart still hurts. Loving our goldens is easy, losing them is so **** difficult. After our first golden died we got Miss Nikki soon after. She didn't replace my sweet boy -- but she sure helped us to heal.

When you are ready the perfect golden boy or girl will show up.

Julie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

_*"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. 
Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. 
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, 
never fully understanding the necessary plan." 
*_
_*Irving Townsend*_​


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Melissa--I'm so sorry you're still hurting, but that's very normal. You have to grieve in order to honor Katie and to make room for your next GR baby.

I just know when you're ready to love another Golden, your heart will mend...though Katie will never leave it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love that quote Kimm, have since the very first time I saw you posted it.



Kimm said:


> _*"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. *_
> 
> _*Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. *_
> _*We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, *_
> ...


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Melissa
i'm very sorry for the loss of your little girl, I know all too well what you are feeling and how so many things in your day will be reminding you of her and the joy and good times she gave to you and your family. Not a day goes by that I don't remember how I loved Jake and all the things around the neighborhood and about the house remind me of him.
I never considered my decision to get a pup a replacement for Jake but now that i have little Harley I have found him to be a way to heal and learn to love another dog. I feared getting a new pup so soon after Jake but it was the best decision I could have made.....Jake can never be replaced as your girl cannot but the love you had for her will be given to a new little pup..Peace be with you and your family and please do consider giving the love you have to a new little pup.

Wagondog


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A beautiful post.
Melissa and Tim you have so much love to give - Katie would want you to be happy and love again when you are ready.

Katie will live in your hearts forever and a new golden can help mend the pain, heartbreak and emptiness in your lives.

Play happily at the bridge sweet Katie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My heart hurts for your beautiful Katie. She was so clearly loved. Any Golden you bring home will be blessed.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

Melissa, Your Feelings Are Normal. I Lost My Golden Also , But I New Another Golden Female Had To Be In Our Family. She Was Lucky To Have Loving Parents!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Melissa and Tim, i am so truly sorry for your loss of Katie. she was taken from you too soon. please take comfort in knowing that Katie will always be alive in your heart and knows that she had the love of two wonderful people. her soul and your love for her will never die, she will always be with you. "those we have held in our arms for a little while, we hold in our hearts forever." i got a garden bench with that inscription for my sister when she sent her dog to the rainbow bridge, she found some comfort in it, i hope you may to. take care, Denise


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Hudson said:


> A beautiful post.
> Melissa and Tim you have so much love to give - Katie would want you to be happy and love again when you are ready.
> 
> Katie will live in your hearts forever and a new golden can help mend the pain, heartbreak and emptiness in your lives.
> ...


great post Hudson

Melissa (and Tim),
what a great post from a very loving mom.
we all miss Katie, the two of you the absolute most
glad to know you are getting ready to love again
Katie will be in your hearts forever and in ours


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

*The Journey*

Although Katie's journey here on earth was brief, it was not without purpose. There is always room in your heart for more golden love when you are ready and Katie will help guide you on that next journey. She will always hold a special place in your heart forever...never to be forgotten.

_When you bring a pet into your life, you begin a_
_journey - a journey that will bring you more love and_
_devotion than you have ever known, yet will also test_
_your strength and courage. If you allow, the journey_
_will teach you many things, about life, about yourself,_
_and most of all, about love. You will come away changed_
_forever, for one soul cannot touch another without_
_leaving its mark._

_Along the way, you will learn much about savoring_
_life's simple pleasures -- jumping in leaves, snoozing_
_in the sun, the joys of puddles, and even the_
_satisfaction of a good scratch behind the ears. If_
_you spend much time outside, you will be taught how to_
_truly experience every element, for no rock, leaf, or_
_log will go unexamined, no rustling bush will be_
_overlooked, and even the very air will be inhaled,_
_pondered, and noted as being full of valuable_
_information._

_Your pace may be slower, except when heading home to_
_the food dish, but you will become a better naturalist,_
_having been taught by an expert in the_
_field. Too many times we hike on automatic pilot,_
_our goal being to complete the trail rather than enjoy_
_the journey. We miss the details: the colorful_
_mushrooms on the rotting log, the honeycomb in the_
_old maple snag, the hawk feather caught on a twig._

_Once we walk as a dog does, we discover a whole_
_new world. We stop; we browse the landscape, we kick_
_over leaves, peek in tree holes, look up, down, all_
_around. And we learn what any dog knows - that nature has_
_created a marvelously complex world that is full of_
_surprises, that each cycle of the seasons brings_
_ever changing wonders, each day an essence all its own._

_Even from indoors you will find yourself more attuned_
_to the world around you. You will find yourself_
_watching summer insects collecting on a screen;_
_how bizarre they are; how many kinds there are or_
_noting the flick and flash of fireflies through the_
_dark. You will stop to observe the swirling dance_
_of windblown leaves, or sniff the air after rain. It_
_does not matter that there is no objective in this; the_
_point is in the doing, in not letting life's most_
_important details slip by._

_You will find yourself doing silly things that your_
_pet-less friends might not understand: spending thirty_
_minutes in the grocery aisle looking for the cat food_
_brand your feline must have, buying dog birthday_
_treats, or driving around the block an extra time_
_because your pet enjoys the ride. You will roll in the_
_snow, wrestle with chewie toys, bounce little rubber_
_balls till your eyes cross, and even run around the_
_house trailing your bathrobe tie with a cat in hot_
_pursuit, all in the name of love._

_Your house will become muddier and hairier. You_
_will wear less dark clothing and buy more lint rollers._
_You may find dog biscuits in your pocket or purse, and_
_feel the need to explain that an old plastic shopping_
_bag adorns your living room rug because your cat loves_
_the crinkly sound. You will learn the true measure of_
_love. The steadfast, undying kind that says, "It_
_doesn't matter where we are or what we do, or how life_
_treats us, as long as we are together."_

_Respect this always. It is the most precious gift any_
_living soul can give another. You will not find it_
_often among the human race. And you will learn_
_humility. The look in my dog's eyes often made me_
_feel ashamed. Such joy and love at my presence. She saw_
_not some flawed human who could be cross and_
_stubborn, moody or rude, but only her wonderful_
_companion. Or maybe she saw those things and dismissed_
_them as mere human foibles, not worth considering, and_
_so chose to love me anyway._

_If you pay attention and learn well, when the journey_
_is done, you will be not just a better person, but the_
_person your pet always knew you to be. The one they_
_were proud to call beloved friend._

_I must caution you that this journey is not without_
_pain. Like all paths of true love, the pain is part of_
_loving. For as surely as the sun sets, one day your_
_dear animal companion will follow a trail you cannot_
_yet go down. And you will have to find the strength and_
_love to let them go._

_A pet's time on earth is far too short, especially_
_for those that love them. We borrow them, really, just_
_for a while, and during these brief years they are_
_generous enough to give us all their love, every inch_
_of their spirit and heart, until one day there is_
_nothing left. The cat that only yesterday was a kitten_
_is all too soon old and frail and sleeping in the sun._
_The young pup of boundless energy now wakes up stiff_
_and lame, the muzzle gone to gray._

_Deep down we somehow always knew that this journey_
_would end. We knew that if we gave our hearts they_
_would be broken. But give them we must for it is all_
_they ask in return. When the time comes, and the_
_road curves ahead to a place we cannot see, we give one_
_final gift and let them run on ahead, young and_
_whole once more. "God speed, good friend," we say,_
_until our journey comes full circle and our paths cross_
_again._

_~ author unknown ~_


----------



## Chase'sMom (Jul 31, 2007)

Melissa, your beautiful post made me cry. All of us who have loved these wonderful creatures and lost them know exactly the sadness you feel for Katie. My Sammy went to the bridge five years ago, and sometimes it hurts like it was yesterday. He was my first golden and I loved him so much! Your idea of getting another golden is excellent. Cody adopted us from Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue in Sacramento about a month after we lost Sammy. I had gone there to donate Sammy's left over, expensive medicine. I think Sammy was there and whispered in Cody's ear, because Cody immediately took possession of us. He was the best heart healer I could have asked for. He needed a loving home and we needed another golden to love. It was a match made in heaven. Cody didn't take Sammy's place, but complimented Sammy's memory and continuing "presence". I think another golden in your life will help to heal your heart, too. 

Cody went to the bridge a year and a half ago and now we have Chase. When I watch Chase play and run and do his zoomies, I can almost see Sammy and Cody running along side him. I think adopting a rescue or a puppy will bring back all the happy Katie times in the best way possible.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> _*"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. *_​
> 
> _*Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. *_
> _*We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, *_
> ...


 
...beautiful quote. Yes, it is a fragile circle indeed, and I would choose to live no other way- for the love we receive from, and give to these beautiful creatures far outweigh the sadness and grief we feel when they are gone.


Angel_Cody: What a beautiful poem. I also believe that Katie's time here with us was for a purpose. We were the best parents she could've ever had for her short time here, and we needed her in our life...we didn't realize just how much we needed her until we held her in our arms for the first time. She will always be loved and she will always be remembered. We have so much love to give and we are looking forward to opening our hearts again to a little golden bundle of love. We will keep you all posted on our journey....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Melissa,
I remember when I first read about Katie girl passing away so suddenly and cried right along with you. I know it is very hard losing your loved one especially so early and young but you gave her a great life and she knows she was loved by the both of you. 
Katie would be very happy to know she brought you so much happiness that you are wanting to get another golden puppy. She is always going to be with you in spirit and will be enjoying the puppy along with you. Getting another dog does no mean you loved Katie any less it shows how much love you have to share. Another puppy would be very lucky to have you and Tim as parents.


----------

